# KRK and NAD?0?



## xCouNtz (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi! I have a couple of KRK ROKIT 6, and I wondered if it would be possible to use these through a NAD C365BEE together with my Cerwin-Vega xls-28. 
Thanks for all the answers.


----------

